# Name this apisto!



## default (May 28, 2011)

Need help with this ID.
Looks like a female? But there seems to be so many types. Nicer colour than most females though..
Come on experts 
Cheers!


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

im no expert but im leaning towards A. Pebas or A. Algodon II


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

It is a female. Was it bought from a local petshop? Was it mixed in with other fish such as Cardinals, corys or wild rams? Females are really tough to I.D. without knowing where it came from. If a store then I just need to know country of export or if it was by catch with something. Pebas and Algodon are very specific locations so I am leaning more towards Macmasteri type or Combrae type. Definately not elizabethae group as the body is too stocky. Both have very wide ranges and are often found mixed in with corys or tetras as by catch.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

She was store bought, she was in a tank with agasizzis. Had her for a few years now, but I'm almost certain she's not a agasizzi.
She was in my tank with cactoides and agasizzis and she was clearly neither..
Thanks for trying though guys.. Knew it was gonna be hard


----------

